

Ask HN: I can't focus on one project. What should I be doing? - dynamic99

When I began learning to program 2 years ago, I started with Perl. I wrote small Perl scripts for processing text and data and such until now, and now I want to go into something new.<p>I want to learn a new language, as I really hate Perl. I started learning Python for web development (being the I have made a few webpages with just HTML, CSS, and Javascript). I went through with that for about 2 weeks, and then I was like "I want to learn how to create native apps too!". Then, I started looking into that. The next week, I was like "Maybe I should focus on the algorithms and data structures...". I did that for a week.<p>As you can see, I'm all over the place. I have no real pieces of software or code that I can show or post on Github or anything. My goal is to be a "jack-of-all-trades", but I can't seem to focus on anything because I thoroughly enjoy all aspects of computer programming. I'm going into 9th grade, so I don't have a job or class that structures my learning.
So, what should I do? Is there a recommended order that I should be learning these things? How should I stay focus?
======
tusharc
I am filling in some blanks here, so take my opinion with a pinch of salt.

Instead of thinking of 'Learning python' as a project, you could try thinking
of 'A website (or app) that will do x' as the project.

That goal might help you get better focus and in the process learn the best
tools for that project which could be Python or native app development or
something else.

------
Mithaldu
What do you hate about Perl? In detail please.

